# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Tutkielmia raideliikenteestä

## Antero Alku

Viime lukuvuonna oli Otaniemen liikennetekniikan osaston seminaarikurssin aiheena raideliikenne. Kurssilla pidetyt seminaarit on painettu kirjaksi, jota voi ostaa liieknnetekniikan osastolta. Tilaukset voi tehdä sähköpostilla osoitteesta sirpa.virtanen(A)tkk.fi, puhelin (09) 451 3791.

Kirjassa on 18 esitelmää, jotka ovat sekä teekkareiden että jatko-opiskelijoiden tekemiä. Kirja maksaa 30 euroa, sivuja siinä on 474.

Esitelmien aiheet ovat:
RaideliikennejärjestelmätIncreasing railway capacity by means of better scheduling and traffic controlMatkustajan palvelutaso raideliikenteessäRaitiotieliikenne osana kaupunkiseudun liikennejärjestelmääRaideliikenteen terminaalit ja asemat liikennejärjestelmän solmukohtanaRautatieliikenteen ohjausjärjsetelmät ja telematiikkaRaideliikenteen ympäristövaikutuksetRaideliikenteen turvallisuusKaupunkiratojen ja asemien tekninen sekä koettu turvallisuusKeski-Euroopan kaupunkiseutujen raideliikennejärjestelmätRautatieliikenteen sääntelyn purkamisen vaikutukset - kansainvälisiä kokemuksiaSuomen rataverkon kehittämien - historia, nykytila ja tulevaisuuden haasteetLiikennepolitiikan tavoitteiden ohjaavuus ja vaikutus radanpitoonTAvarakuljetusten ohjaaminen rautateilleRautateiden lähiliikenteen mahdollisuudet pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolellaVähäliikenteisten ratojen liikenneKerava-Lahti -oikoratahankkeen tausta ja tavoitteetLentokenttäradat
Esitelmät ovat osa opiskelua, joten niiltä ei ole vaadittu sellaista tieteellisen työn tarkkuutta ja kattavuutta kuin opinnäytteiltä (diplomi- ja lisensiaattityöt, väitöskirjat) tai tieteellisiltä artikkeleilta. Asiaa on kuitenkin koottu saman otsikon alle, ja lähdeluetteloista löytyy lisää kiintoisaa luettavaa.

Oman esitelmäni voitte katsoa maistiaisina html-versiona.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

Tiedätkö, Antero, tuleekohan ko. kirjaa saataville TKK:n, TTY:n tai jopa Tampereen yliopiston kirjastoihin? 30 euroa on varsin suolainen hinta opiskelijalle, mutta tarvittaessa senkin maksaa. Kaukolainanahan opuksen saisi mukavasti "Evaluation copyna" luettavaksi jopa Otaniemen lainastosta.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tiedätkö, Antero, tuleekohan ko. kirjaa saataville TKK:n, TTY:n tai jopa Tampereen yliopiston kirjastoihin? 30 euroa on varsin suolainen hinta opiskelijalle, mutta tarvittaessa senkin maksaa. Kaukolainanahan opuksen saisi mukavasti "Evaluation copyna" luettavaksi jopa Otaniemen lainastosta.


Kyllä ainakin Otaniemen kirjastoihin tulee. Muista voi kysellä ja ehdottaa, että tilaisivat. Siis esim. Tampereen TTY:lle.

Antero

----------

